# Early wrist break/hinge



## BluenoseGolfer (Sep 2, 2011)

Been reading up on a it a bit, so had a few goes in the garden into a bed sheet on the washing line  

So hard to tell the result BUT the contact felt a lot cleaner AND I took good divots with each strike. 

Anyone tried this before? did you like it? does it have any advantages at all?


----------



## CMAC (Sep 2, 2011)

you should have 'set' the wrists by the time your left arm is parallel to the ground, is that early to you?


----------



## BluenoseGolfer (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I know that, and I do normally. But there is a technique were you hinge the wrists pretty much as soon as taking the club away, ensures you stay on plane apparently. Was only asking if anyone has used it


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, been playing with it alot the last little while. It can promote laziness to complete if your not on point so be aware but ye, it seems to help me with striking. I started doing it as more of a lag drill and felt good.


----------



## BluenoseGolfer (Sep 2, 2011)

Would you say it helps you hit straight more consistently?  Or maybe you're a good ball striker anyway


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2011)

set, turn...............GO

simple, 

Poulter also advocates an early wrist hinge.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 2, 2011)

The early wrist hinge is ok for the short irons but I wouldn't teach it fot the longer clubs


----------



## thecraw (Sep 2, 2011)

why???


----------



## BluenoseGolfer (Sep 2, 2011)

Whats the main advantage of it though? getting a good consistent swing plane? I struggle with keeping my swing on plane.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 3, 2011)

The early wrist hinge promotes a steep take away which in turn helps with a steep angle of attack into impact.
A more gradual wrist hinge helps keep the swing wide and give a shallower angle of attack for the longer clubs.

You'll see from the picture Rorys' arm is horizontal and yet the wrists and still not fully hinged


----------

